
You’re probably using the wrong dictionary - bouncingsoul
http://jsomers.net/blog/dictionary
======
fit2rule
I truly believe that we are getting stupider at the hands of dictionary
authors - and those who would dissuade children from reading and using a
dictionary in the first place. There is so much knowledge to be gained in just
understanding the derivations of words - yet hardly anyone ever even bothers
to try to understand the reference to words from other languages/cultures.
Maybe one way we can fight the prejudice in the world today is to encourage
competent wordsmithing with the dictionary as a tool .. would love to see the
whole world of software dictionaries, and lexicological tools in general,
improve immensely.

